# Diesel hack ignores smoking ban, suggestions?



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

The diesel hack appears to be on its last legs, a little early but there you go. I noticed blue smoke under load suggesting abit of ring trouble :wink:

I checked the oil today and its burning it so the best course of action seems to be to out it. 70k miles in just over 2 years and maybe lose Â£4k on it, not bad motoring.

Glass's (thanks Vauxhall site) guide price is:

Ford Focus Zetec
1.8TD Diesel 5-door Hatchback
5 Speed Manual Front Wheel Drive
Year: 2003 52
Mileage: 98,000

Estimated value of your car

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition: Â£3390
Average condition: Â£3050
Below average condition: Â£2710

So, I would probably chuck in Â£7k and the Focus, with a little haggling looking at screen price of Â£11k.

The Focus returns about 500 miles to Â£45 of diesel, does 1000 miles per week, has cheap road fund license and costs Â£200 a year to insure fully comp. So cheap as chips basically.

*But* - its exceptionally boring. I have the other car and bikes for fun but I still wouldn't mind a hack that stops me from groaning whenever I see it :?

Currently thoughts:

Mondeo 130PS (boring)
Focus 2.0 TDi (boring)
Seat Cupra (unlikely for the price)
Honda Accord 2.2 CTDi (no idea - never been in one)

All suggestions for another hack welcome - must be low mileage

P.S. Please, not a Skoda, I just can't


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Budget 11k - Diesel

Last shape Passat (boring but good value)

Previous model (B6) A4

Older Merc 220Cdi or BMW 330d?

Ford Mondeo TCdi ST TDCi?

Alfa 156 2.4jtd.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

How big / new does it need be?

How about A2 tdi? 90 bhp sport (or chipped 75) can be quite a laugh to drive go kart like handling from the sports, some on the A2oc have over 100k trouble free miles.

Â£35 pa tax, my 1.6 petrol gives about 350 - 400 miles on runs from Â£30 of fuel, loads of the tdi owners report 500 miles from Â£30 of diesel.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If it wasn't for the fact that you don't want a Skoda, I would have suggested the Skoda Fabia vRS, which is a highly rated car.

I'd suggest the new shape Seat Leon.

My brother bought a 1.9 TDi Stylance model last year and he loves it.

The tried and tested VAG 1.9 Diesel, whilst not the last word in refinement, is ultra economical and has plenty of get up and go.

The Stylance model comes with a great spec list as standard, including things like Dual Climate control, alloys, sporty/chunky multifunction steering wheel, tyre pressure monitoring etc. The dashboard, whilst not the classiest on the market, is fairly solid and has got very Audi like red/white instrument illumination, which gives it a nice feel.

The new Leon is also a relatively rare sight on the roads, certainly in the Glasgow area.

Your budget of Â£11k should easily get you into a nearly new car with nominal miles.

Have a look here.

Motorpoint appear to have quite a few in stock. www.motorpoint.co.uk

Also, do an Autotrader search.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If you're able to shift your Focus I'm getting itchy feet and considering changing mine.

2005 55 Plate Leon FR+ 150PD
21k miles (just had 2nd service at APS)
AmD One Click switchable Remap (200bhp & 300ft/lb)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the advice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The Silver Surfer - Going to take a closer look at the Leon.

Nickp - Thankyou! I need to palm the Focus off on a dealer to get Â£3k or so as a trade in for it.

GW1970 - cant find anything reasonable in the budget

shao_khan - A2 - I thought bloody dangerous when I used to get palmed off with one when I had the TT

Keep 'em comin.

I always planned to go for a Mondeo ST TDCi as the hack as I thought they were good value for money. I may up the budget (dont we all :wink: ) which brings more of them in range. But I have owned so many Ford's in my time something different might be nice for 3 hours a day (for the first week :? )


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Further to my last post, a dealer search has revealed that, with a wee bit if negotiation, you may even be able to get a hold of a 'nearly new' car from a Seat dealer within your budget.

www.seat.co.uk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Another Focus, Megan, Astra, 307, Mondeo, Vectra. I'd stay away from any thing with the VW 1.9PDI engines. Not really many nice ones.

BMW 320D? Merc 220D? Jag X 20D?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

scavenger said:


> T
> GW1970 - cant find anything reasonable in the budget


 :?: Are we talking new or used? What kind of mileage is acceptable? Premium badge a must??

Don't take the hit and buy a new Ford!

Quick Autotrader search reveals many decent cars for 11k.

How about a Saab 9-5 or a Volvo? Mazda 6?

3 year old A4 avant 1.9TDI can be had for 11k.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that you don't want a Skoda, I would have suggested the Skoda Fabia vRS, which is a highly rated car.
> 
> I'd suggest the new shape Seat Leon.
> 
> ...


The older Leon wasn't bad at all, especially in Cupra guise. However, the latest model looks too "Tonka toys" and too similar to the Altea. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Would second the Saab i drove a 9-3 (albeit the aero version) and really liked it, just felt really well made and comforatble, the salesman said the TiD with the Saab warrantied Hirsch upgrade would give the Aero all sorts of trouble


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I know you said not skoda... but...

Fabia vRS - fantastic little pocket rocket. Easily chipped and 6k upwards now.

James


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> I know you said not skoda... but...
> 
> Fabia vRS - fantastic little pocket rocket. Easily chipped and 6k upwards now.
> 
> James





The Silver Surfer said:


> *If it wasn't for the fact that you don't want a Skoda, I would have suggested the Skoda Fabia vRS, which is a highly rated car.*
> 
> I'd suggest the new shape Seat Leon.
> 
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:lol:

I just followed the normal forum guidelines of not bothering to fully read the thread before posting...


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I am too old to drive a Skoda. I am 40, people of my generation will laff at me.... :?

I took a drive round a few dealers last night to check some oil burners out:

Leon looks very "tonka toy"
Seat Cupra looks dated
I liked the look of the SRI Astra (over budget for 150PS)
Mondeo in ST trim looks OK (over budget for 155PS)
Focus - just bland, boring and boringly bland

Nothing in Citroen or Peugeot dealers appealed at all.

I drove straight past the Skoda dealers :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What about the x type jag?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> What about the x type jag?


He said he was 40, not 60!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Very good car - gets a really good review.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> What about the x type jag?


It's basically a badly spec'd Mondeo. Same chassis, drivetrain and running gear IIRC :roll:

So, better spending the same money on a tooled up Mondeo than the sparsely equipped Jag


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about a Mondeo?? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends if you are a badge snob.
Mondeos dynamics are the best in the class, hence why the jag is good.

The leon is the same as the golf, golf the same as the A3 etc etc.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Depends if you are a badge snob.
> Mondeos dynamics are the best in the class, hence why the jag is good.
> 
> *The leon is the same as the golf, golf the same as the A3 etc etc.*


Don't forget, the TT is on that list.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Depends if you are a badge snob.
> Mondeos dynamics are the best in the class, hence why the jag is good.
> 
> The leon is the same as the golf, golf the same as the A3 etc etc.


Depreciation is a factor too, once the new Mundano comes out, the old one will sink even faster.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Depends if you are a badge snob.
> ...


I spent Â£20k on a Mondeo ST24, chopped that in for the TT 3 years later with 90k+ miles on it and got Â£2,250 for it 

Thats why I won't spend silly money on a commuter vehicle as in 2, 3 years max, I will have racked up about 120,000 miles and it will be worthless.

Oh well, off round some dealers again now to be bored by the hum drum they have on offer :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Depends if you are a badge snob.
> ...


Yeah, i forgot the MKII is a golf in a dress. :roll: 
Or is it the R8 is a TT in a dress.


----------

